# Local Dragonfruit Vape



## Schnappie (11/1/16)

Good Morning

Let me rather post this here ☺

Anyone know of a nice off the shelf local dragon fruit juice?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Let me rather post this here ☺
> 
> ...


Good morning @Schnappie 

If you're looking for a slightly tangy NON cream based dragon fruit: http://mmmixes.com/products/dragon-juice Juice reviews on the first page of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mikes-mega-mixes-juice-reviews.t13078/

If you're looking for a cream based dragon fruit in the line of Sucker Punch or Dragon Blood: http://beyondvapour.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=65_66&product_id=81 (I haven't tried this juice personally, but it's the only one that I'm aware of - there are probably other options as well)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schnappie (11/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Good morning @Schnappie
> 
> If you're looking for a slightly tangy NON cream based dragon fruit: http://mmmixes.com/products/dragon-juice Juice reviews on the first page of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/mikes-mega-mixes-juice-reviews.t13078/
> 
> If you're looking for a cream based dragon fruit in the line of Sucker Punch or Dragon Blood: http://beyondvapour.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=65_66&product_id=81 (I haven't tried this juice personally, but it's the only one that I'm aware of - there are probably other options as well)


Thanks a million

This forum is awesome

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks a million
> 
> This forum is awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Now all we need is an awesome avatar for you @Schnappie 
Just log on with a normal browser when you get a chance and its easy to upload

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (11/1/16)

Silver said:


> Now all we need is an awesome avatar for you @Schnappie
> Just log on with a normal browser when you get a chance and its easy to upload


Thanks will do. Tapatalk is a bit frustrating as i couldnt get to the reviews if it wasnt for the link @Lingogrey sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Schnappie said:


> Thanks will do. Tapatalk is a bit frustrating as i couldnt get to the reviews if it wasnt for the link @Lingogrey sent.



Great stuff

I find Tapatalk extremely useful for fast browsing on the go while on the mobile phone and for uploading photos because it resizes them to a suitable size for inline posting

But for all other things, the normal browser is much easier for me


----------



## imiago (11/1/16)

The Lungbrewery Pangalactic Gargleblaster is a Jack fruit Dragon fruit juice. It is my absolute favorite ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

